# Beef Sticks



## tropics (Apr 30, 2017)

Used Sheep Casings with my Jerky Cannon (no pics)













100_5468.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 30, 2017


















100_5469.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 30, 2017






Smoked in the MES 40 for 8 hours Started at 100* and worked up to 160*













100_5470.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 30, 2017






finished The Pretzel Stick for nepas" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  













100_5494.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 30, 2017


















100_5495.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 30, 2017


















100_5497.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 30, 2017






These taste like Slim Jims' without all the grease 

Used a modified version of big casinos

Beef Sticks 

 
5lb ground beef
1cup ice water
1tsp insta-cure
4tsp salt
1TBS brown sugar
1tsp ground mustard
2tsp whole mustard seed
2tsp coarse ground black pepper - add more if you like pepper taste
1/2tsp white ground pepper
1TBS Smoked Paprika
1tsp onion powder - more or less to taste
1tsp garlic powder - more or less to taste
8 Tbsp NFDM
1 Tbsp Fermento

 
mix all spices and cure#1 into  1 cup of ice cold water  mix into  ground beef until mixed through
stuff into casing. 
place into smoker preheated to around 100 degrees for one hour  to dry casings, then add smoke,raise heat 10* every 1/2 hr,til you hit 180*remove when you reach an internal temp of 152 to 160 degrees.

Thanks for looking 

Richie


----------



## timstalltaletav (Apr 30, 2017)

These look great, I'm bookmarking this recipe.  My MES died so I've been limited to my snack stick production....  Guess I better get Cabelas to get a new one!


----------



## b-one (Apr 30, 2017)

Tasty looking sticks!:drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2017)

Awesome looking sticks Richie!

Nice job!







   Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice Sticks Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet they're Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 30, 2017)

Them sticks look good.

Hard to bend them casings into pretzelwurst...EH


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice! 

Point!


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2017)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> These look great, I'm bookmarking this recipe. My MES died so I've been limited to my snack stick production.... Guess I better get Cabelas to get a new one!


Tim I got mine at Sams when my Gen 2 died.I also took the extended warranty let us know how you like them

Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2017)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking sticks!


Thanks b they are good

Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Sticks Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear Thanks Hope ground beef goes on sale again soon. Thanks for the points I appreciate it


nepas said:


> Them sticks look good.
> 
> Hard to bend them casings into pretzelwurst...EH


Thats why I only made a stick clear the tube. Thanks for the point I appreciate it


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Point!


Case Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 30, 2017)

Richie, great looking snacks you got there !


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, great looking snacks you got there !


CM Thanks Bud these are the closest I have made to tasting like Slim Jim Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## dward51 (Apr 30, 2017)

Pretty dang good looking sticks!   Going to add this recipe to the archive.  Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Pretty dang good looking sticks!   Going to add this recipe to the archive.  Thanks!


Dave thanks hope you like them

Richie


----------



## disco (May 1, 2017)

Super sticks!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (May 1, 2017)

Gonna try this.

They look great.   80/20 beef???

Points to you sir.


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2017)

Disco said:


> Super sticks!
> 
> Disco


Disco thank you I made a batch last week as a test,didn't take many  pics just notes

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Gonna try this.
> 
> They look great.   80/20 beef???
> 
> Points to you sir.


Adam I think the 80/20 is the key to keeping them from being greasy,thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

Those do look good Richie!  

Big Casino's recipe is solid


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Those do look good Richie!
> 
> Big Casino's recipe is solid


Charlie thanks I tried sausage makers recipe and i wasn't as good as these,I added NFDM and Fermento to BC recipe Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## xray (May 2, 2017)

Nice looking beef sticks, you could never make enough!


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2017)

Xray said:


> Nice looking beef sticks, you could never make enough!


Ray how true I was able to make 7.5 lbs. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 2, 2017)

_(Well I don't know what happened.  I posted this yesterday, but it got lost somewhere between my place and here.  So I'll try again.)_



Looking good Richie.  Ive never used casings on snack sticks--just make them naked.  Might have to give it a whirl.  That sounds like a great recipe.

POINTS

Gary



.


----------



## tropics (May 3, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> _(Well I don't know what happened. I posted this yesterday, but it got lost somewhere between my place and here. So I'll try again.)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary I have had that happen myself,the recipe is great even case less Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## dukeburger (May 3, 2017)

You have my mouth watering, Richie. Very nice.


----------



## tropics (May 3, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> You have my mouth watering, Richie. Very nice.


Duke Thank you if you like SJs you will love these.Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## skeletoil (May 22, 2017)

It's much more simple than You think. Pick a good Premixed Jerky Mix. You add 3 times more garlic and onion powder than your recipes call for. 3 tablespoons garlic powder and 3 tablespoons onion powder. You

have enough salt. Add a tablespoon of Jalapeño powder per 5 lbs.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2017)

I tagged the page so I can find it. Looking good Richie.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 14, 2017)

I’ve been stuck on Big Casino’s recipe for over a year now. I like them and everyone who’s had them rave about them. I’ve tried hi temp cheese and SPC and they just make it harder to stuff through a 1/2” tube into 16mm collagen. One of these days I’ll try sheep casings.
Until then I’ll stick with what I know works. 
Got a batch in the fridge right now to stuff & smoke tomorrow


----------



## idahopz (Oct 14, 2017)

Dang Richie, I want some of those! I love Slim Jims, but as I'm becoming older, they are too greasy as you mentioned - yours sound perfect!

I've never had the courage to try making sausages, but it is definitely on my list of "to-do" items. Someone suggested that snack stix were a good way to begin.


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2017)

foamheart said:


> I tagged the page so I can find it. Looking good Richie.



Kevin I am pretty sure you and the young ones will enjoy them
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> I’ve been stuck on Big Casino’s recipe for over a year now. I like them and everyone who’s had them rave about them. I’ve tried hi temp cheese and SPC and they just make it harder to stuff through a 1/2” tube into 16mm collagen. One of these days I’ll try sheep casings.
> Until then I’ll stick with what I know works.
> Got a batch in the fridge right now to stuff & smoke tomorrow



SM The sheeps casing aren't bad with the Jerky Cannon 
Thanks Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2017)

idahopz said:


> Dang Richie, I want some of those! I love Slim Jims, but as I'm becoming older, they are too greasy as you mentioned - yours sound perfect!
> 
> I've never had the courage to try making sausages, but it is definitely on my list of "to-do" items. Someone suggested that snack stix were a good way to begin.



PZ The jerky Cannon is ideal for sticks I just bought a big stuffer,haven't tried sticks with it yet 5 lb. batch isn't bad with the JC Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## driedstick (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks good Richie can you tell the diff adding the NFDM and Fermento?? or have you tried this recipe before adding that?? I have been wanting to add fermento but just never have 

Nice looking sticks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 25, 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## ericksaint (Oct 25, 2017)

tropics said:


> PZ The jerky Cannon is ideal for sticks I just bought a big stuffer,haven't tried sticks with it yet 5 lb. batch isn't bad with the JC Thanks for the points I appreciate it
> Richie



I just bought the parts last night to make a Diy caulk gun stuffer.  Wanted to try making sticks without all the grinder and other equipment costs. This recipe might be a great starting point. Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Looks good Richie can you tell the diff adding the NFDM and Fermento?? or have you tried this recipe before adding that?? I have been wanting to add fermento but just never have
> 
> Nice looking sticks


Steve I have done it without the Fermento and it didn.t have the tang,this makes it more like a Slim Jim without the grease
Sorry for the delay using my laptop and having issues with it,I am in Cape Coral Fla.
Be home soon
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2017)

ericksaint said:


> I just bought the parts last night to make a Diy caulk gun stuffer.  Wanted to try making sticks without all the grinder and other equipment costs. This recipe might be a great starting point. Thanks!


Erik Make them as soon as you have the mix ready,leaving it sit overnight will make stuffing harder
Richie


----------



## forvols (Oct 25, 2017)

Very nice. Them dang snack sticks are worse than lays tater chips. I can open a bag of snack sticks and then they are gone...gotta be my wife eating them she sneaky.. need to put a trail cam at the kitchen fridge......well maybe not. Maybe just make more snack sticks and let it be as to who is raiding the fridge..


----------



## bobrap (Oct 26, 2017)

Really like what you did here.  Have a few questions, if I may.  I have 28+mm sheep casings.  Will they be a good size for this?  I don't have any fermento, but, I have ECA and can always get buttermilk.  What would be a good substitute and recommended amounts?  Thanks so much for sharing this!

Forgot to add that I'll be using venison and beef fat.  80/20 the best ratio?


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2017)

bobrap said:


> Really like what you did here.  Have a few questions, if I may.  I have 28+mm sheep casings.  Will they be a good size for this?  I don't have any fermento, but, I have ECA and can always get buttermilk.  What would be a good substitute and recommended amounts?  Thanks so much for sharing this!
> 
> Forgot to add that I'll be using venison and beef fat.  80/20 the best ratio?



Bob I haven't used the ECA but I think that would work without the Butter Milk 
80/20 sounds good,use the ECA according to the directions for what ever amount of meat 
The 28 mm casing will make them a little fatter

Let us know how the ECA works when you do it
Richie


----------



## bobrap (Oct 27, 2017)

tropics said:


> Bob I haven't used the ECA but I think that would work without the Butter Milk
> 80/20 sounds good,use the ECA according to the directions for what ever amount of meat
> The 28 mm casing will make them a little fatter
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ritchie.  What size sheep casings did you use?  I wasn't planning on using both ECA and buttermilk.  Just wondered which one might be a better choice.


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2017)

bobrap said:


> Thanks, Ritchie.  What size sheep casings did you use?  I wasn't planning on using both ECA and buttermilk.  Just wondered which one might be a better choice.



Bob I should have realized that,just drove home from NC stilled tired.
The Butter milk I tried it is okay but the fermento really made the sticks taste like slim jim 
I haven't tried the ECA maybe someone on here will,give a little better info
Richie


----------



## ericksaint (Nov 8, 2017)

tropics said:


> Erik Make them as soon as you have the mix ready,leaving it sit overnight will make stuffing harder
> Richie



I did make the gun and try a batch over the weekend. I stuffed the night before and smoked the next day. They turned out great, but I'm in the market for a crank stuffer before my next large batch.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 8, 2017)

bobrap said:


> Thanks, Ritchie.  What size sheep casings did you use?  I wasn't planning on using both ECA and buttermilk.  Just wondered which one might be a better choice.



I use ECA in stick all the time.  I WOULD NOT use both buttermilk and ECA together.   Just remember that ECA needs to be added right before stuffing and then you want to smoke the sticks immediately.   Also don't over mix the ECA or mix too roughly as you don't want to break open the little fat capsules that "encapsulate" the citric acid.  The plan is to mix them in and they will melt open at around 140-145* which is after the meat is set firm.  That gives the twang without making the meat mealy or grey.  When I use ECA, I add my cure and spice mix the night before and let the meat flavors blend in the fridge overnight.  Then right before smoking I add a little more water or beer to loosen up the meat (it will firm up some overnight), add the ECA, and then stuff and smoke.    ECA gives great results.

One other thing I have noticed is some brands of ECA recommend going with 1.5 ounces for 25 pounds and others 3 ounces for 25 pounds.  I'm currently using Butcher & Packer's ECA which is recommended at 1.5 ounces.  I've been mixing it at 3 ounces and the flavor is spot on (I had been using the 3 ounce ratio and I could not detect any visual difference in the B&P vs the other ECA I had so I presumed they would both work at that ratio and the did).  If you like the twang of slim jims and other sticks, go with the 3oz per 25lb ratio (3.4 grams per pound).


----------

